# Mat stat for ceramic ?



## Leedub (Jun 14, 2013)

I know this probably a stupid question, but can I use a habitat mat stat on a ceramic bulb ?


Many thanks


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,

In short yes you can but matstats are only rated for a very low wattage. Habistat Matstats for example have a listed limit of 100W and it would not be advisable to push this or even close to it as this will drastically shorten the life of both bulb and stat. Ceramic bulbs are usually more resilient to being switched on and off but it would be very difficult to get any reasonably sized tank upto temp on a 60W ceramic which means it will be going on and off all the time.

I would really consider either using a mat with it or using a dimming stat.

All the best

Tim @ RS Reptile Supplies


----------



## Leedub (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Tim. I appreciate your input. Its a 60w ceramic bulb for a 45 x 60 Crestie tank. I bought the mat stat for another project, i guess i should get the correct one.


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

No problem at all, on a 60W it might do as a temporary measure but I would only do this if looking to replace as soon as possible.

All the best

Tim @ RS Reptile Supplies


----------

